

Ask HN: Any startup charging with direct debits? - malditojavi

Notice I&#x27;m not asking about startups offering direct debits platforms (ie. GoCardless), but startups that are using direct debits as their main method to charge their clients.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know more about their background, if they started charging with credit card, etc.
======
jackgavigan
One thing you need to be aware of if you're thinking about using direct debit
is that customers can get their money refunded, no questions asked, by simply
telling their bank that there has been an error.

~~~
malditojavi
Interesting. Personal experience from a business owner point of view or as
user?

~~~
jackgavigan
I have a friend who added GoCardless as a payment option on their website. A
customer signed up, paid using GoCardless, used the site for six months, then
got a refund. GoCardless took the money out of the next payment my friend was
set to receive and told them that they'd have to take the customer to court if
they wanted to get their money back.

